# HELP with sr20det swap!



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

im doing my own swap and getting my own engine from my uncle in japan for 500bucks with all the stuff i want on it im buying the kit at heavythrottle the EZ install kit, custom downpipe from a friend and his walbro 255 fuel pump. buying the apex n1 exuast and some rotas and kumos this weekend.but right now my uncle is looking for the engine as i speak and i gotta learn how to swap this baby in my 92 coupe 240sx i have read all the stuff on sportcompactcarweb.com i know how it is done just having problems with how to do the wireing!! if anyone know some sites or know how to do it please email me at [email protected] and see if ya can help me out please!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

Look for a factory service manual for a sr0det I got one for a ca18det on my comp but I hope this site can help too www.srswap.com


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

go to www.zilvia.net
i think they have an english sr wiring diagram


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

*sr20det wiring?*

oh,you can try to contact edwin from cartunemotorsports.com he help me with the sr wiring.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*sr20det*

i think what you need to be asking is how many more people can you hookup for that price


----------

